# What women really want....



## deadhand31 (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.ryanmcfaul.com/mirror/gb_medium.html


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 16, 2004)

lol, so true for most women.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2004)

:sadsong:   :angel:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

I love that song - I saw the video before, very funny.

That may be true...for women who don't like sex....  Which ones are those now?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> That may be true...for women who don't like sex....  Which ones are those now?


 Those are the ones who haven't ever had it given to them _*properly*_.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2004)

:lol: This thread is starting to look like its gonna be fun!


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 16, 2004)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:!!!!!!!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 16, 2004)

> Those are the ones who haven't ever had it given to them _*properly*_.


tsk tsk tsk.... it's a crying shame!!!  Perhaps the Kenpo Angels can figure out some sort of intervention for these poor women.  

Does that mean that there are men out there falling down on the job?!?!?


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> tsk tsk tsk.... it's a crying shame!!! Perhaps the Kenpo Angels can figure out some sort of intervention for these poor women.
> 
> Does that mean that there are men out there falling down on the job?!?!?


This thread is very quiet for the last little while... me thinks that the guys may be a little worried about the kenpo angels interventions


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

_**bignick peeks his head into the room...get's scared and leaves**_


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

Are the guys afraid that the Kenpo Angles may have a few things up there sleeves to teach them??   

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> _**bignick peeks his head into the room...get's scared and leaves**_


Looks like bignick is afraid of Feisty's little ol' *intervention* !

Are there no *Real Men* on this forum?


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 16, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Those are the ones who haven't ever had it given to them _*properly*_.


Thats it, blame the men.


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

**bignick steps out into the firing range** 
and just _what_ is it that guys need to learn?

this all reminds me of a song by the bloodhound gang "I wish i was queer, so i could get chicks"


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> tsk tsk tsk.... it's a crying shame!!! Perhaps the Kenpo Angels can figure out some sort of intervention for these poor women.
> 
> Does that mean that there are men out there falling down on the job?!?!?


 Perhaps they don't ... er ... "fall down" ... enough...??


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 16, 2004)

I like the title of this thread, and I can answer it with one word.

Everything!!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I like the title of this thread, and I can answer it with one word.
> 
> Everything!!!


Yeah...and whats you point!!!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 16, 2004)

Nothing other than saying I am well trained.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

oh, who's a good boy??


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

good recovery


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Nothing other than saying I am well trained.


Well done....I have always told my husband 'The Happier I am the Happier he will be'


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 16, 2004)

I figured out a long time ago that if my wife is unhappy I can't be happy.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

Dont try to understand us...just worship us...  haha


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

i personally know too many women that could kick the crap out of me to argue with what's being said here....

never know when one of them might be on the board


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 16, 2004)

I learn very quickly that my wife is bisexual and not in th egood way.  If buy her something she becomes sexual.  That is how I know women want everything.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep..you would have to have a pretty big set of  

  to take on so many ladies.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 16, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I learn very quickly that my wife is bisexual and not in th egood way. If buy her something she becomes sexual. That is how I know women want everything.


Gifts?  me likes gifts 

artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 16, 2004)

Rob - that's called buy-sexual.

 The best present my husband can give me is - "honey - I'll watch the kids - you go take a nice long bath.  Here, let me light a candle for you and pour you some wine...or would you rather go watch the game with your chicas at the pub?  Movie?  Yeah, go!  I got yer back!" followed by a long, wet kiss.

 Now that's a present.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Rob - that's called buy-sexual.
> 
> The best present my husband can give me is - "honey - I'll watch the kids - you go take a nice long bath. Here, let me light a candle for you and pour you some wine...or would you rather go watch the game with your chicas at the pub? Movie? Yeah, go! I got yer back!" followed by a long, wet kiss.
> 
> Now that's a present.


 
Yeah and Diamonds are good too......._mmmmmm diamonds

_


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 16, 2004)

My wife loves diamonds, she neverowned any til she met me.  She likes sterling silver but doesn't like gold.  She doesn't likethe color of gold, she says she is now like Platinum.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> My wife loves diamonds, she neverowned any til she met me. She likes sterling silver but doesn't like gold. She doesn't likethe color of gold, she says she is now like Platinum.


What about White Gold.

There is just something about Diamonds......


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

wow...you are well trained


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 16, 2004)

$he might like Platinum it i$ not like I can afford to any of it for her.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 16, 2004)

Nothing like a well trained man...

Or is it us ladies who are being trained.

*"My eye's glaze over as I see the Diamond sparkle 

 ....yes dear what ever you want"*


It is really easy for guys to get what they want is they know how to rub a woman the right way...


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

just to stir the pot...and get myself into a lot of trouble...

this is a link one of my tkd instructors put up on his and his wife's website for his wedding...(it's suppose to be funny...so don't hurt me)

http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/images/housewife.jpg


----------



## Sarah (Aug 17, 2004)

Hope his wife found that funny or else would have been an interesting wedding night!!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 17, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> this is a link one of my tkd instructors put up on his and his wife's website for his wedding...(it's suppose to be funny...so don't hurt me)
> 
> http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/images/housewife.jpg


 :barf:

 Obviously, this man need a little more training.


----------



## bignick (Aug 17, 2004)

well...they were just in class last week....got back from the honeymoon...and they were still talking to each other....must be a good sign


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 17, 2004)

> oh, who's a good boy??


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Well done....I have always told my husband 'The Happier I am the Happier he will be'


:roflmao: 
I knew this thread was gonna be fun!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 17, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> just to stir the pot...and get myself into a lot of trouble...
> 
> this is a link one of my tkd instructors put up on his and his wife's website for his wedding...(it's suppose to be funny...so don't hurt me)
> 
> http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/images/housewife.jpg



I have to print that sevral times and place it all over the house so she might get the hint.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 17, 2004)

"Let him talk first - remember, his topics of conversation are more important than yours."

:mst: 

Young grasshoppa, you... have many things to learn!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2004)

This one was rawther interesting...especially in today's society.



> "Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it."



Does this mean to have a bi-sexual/lesbian lover on the couch while she stands there in a french-maid outfit ready to call him Massa? 
geez

How sexist can they get? 

Another: 





> Arrange his pillows and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soothing and pleasant voice.



Take off his shoes with a gas mask and a haz-mat suit would be more preferable I presume. 
And speaking in a low, soothing and pleasant voice...hmm, as opposed to speaking like Roz in Monster's Inc. ?? 

Ya righty-o there Fiesty 


> ...remember his topics of conversation are more important than yours...


"Boy, that Bob over in accounting won fifty bucks in the football pool again today. Why can't I be that lucky honey...thanks for the beer... hey it's not opened...anyway; what's this about little Jimmy Junior getting run-over by a semi today??" 



> Your goal: Try to make sure your home is a place of peace, order and tranquility where your husband can renew himself in body and spirit.


Lorenna Bobbit must've skipped over *that* one...


----------



## OULobo (Aug 17, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> tsk tsk tsk.... it's a crying shame!!!  Perhaps the Kenpo Angels can figure out some sort of intervention for these poor women.
> 
> Does that mean that there are men out there falling down on the job?!?!?




I would love to volunteer my . . . ugh. . . .services to all the ladies that need to be shown properly. . . or any ladies that don't for that matter. 

**ducks incoming bolo from fiance' in the room and runs for the door**  :whip: 


(Sorry, just had to inject a little testosterone into the thread.)


----------



## Sarah (Aug 17, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I would love to volunteer my . . . ugh. . . .services to all the ladies that need to be shown properly. . . or any ladies that don't for that matter.
> 
> **ducks incoming bolo from fiance' in the room and runs for the door** :whip:
> 
> ...


 
heehee......
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## bignick (Aug 17, 2004)

this thread is tottering on losing it's pg-13 status...

but life on the edge is more fun anyways


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 17, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> **ducks incoming bolo from fiance' in the room and runs for the door** :whip:
> 
> 
> (Sorry, just had to inject a little testosterone into the thread.)


:whip1: Uh Uh UHHHH!! Just where do you think you're going???


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2004)

Ok.. If you're looking for the OTHER What women want thread.. *the serious one* It's been split off to the Women of Martial Arts  Here   http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16646&page=5&pp=10


----------

